
Level Triggering and Reconciliation in Kubernetes - MayBeColin
https://hackernoon.com/level-triggering-and-reconciliation-in-kubernetes-1f17fe30333d
======
plara
If my electrical circuit text books were this clear back in the day I may have
done much better :-)

